# Setting up an event?



## AriasWolfheart (Aug 14, 2017)

I know this is probably asked a lot, but... eh. 

Anyway, I've been looking around and there's pretty much nothing in my area that isn't a 2+ hour drive and I've been wanting to go to something with other furry floofs. 

Problem is, I can't drive myself anywhere far, so I'm looking to set up my own thing.
Second problem is that I don't know how to do it without it ending in complete failure. 
Any advice you can hand over to be absorbed by my brain parts? I can pay you in internet muffins.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Aug 24, 2017)

AriasWolfheart said:


> I know this is probably asked a lot, but... eh.
> 
> Anyway, I've been looking around and there's pretty much nothing in my area that isn't a 2+ hour drive and I've been wanting to go to something with other furry floofs.
> 
> ...


Well a meet would be the cheapest option. Like a fur bowl or BBQ. Would just have to pool money together still and get an rsvp list.

Cons on the other hand need a whole committee, financial backing, legal presence, and contracts with a venue.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes, a meet-up at a park for a cookout is good, or bowling is a good option.  You need to get the word out as best you can.  Make up flyers, talk about it online, etc.  If it goes well, you can make it a regular event.  Maybe you know someone with a swimming pool?  Just ideas.  A convention is another beast altogether.  You need some major bucks to get it off the ground.  Either way, if you have questions, please feel free to note me.  My FA is the same... Keefur.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 25, 2017)

i too would suggest a meet up a con isn't a good idea if you don't know what you're doing the only con made from scratch that i'm aware of is Bronycon Melbourne which was kinda like dashcon it was poorly organised and didn't end well

the problem wasn't the cost or execution it was just really akward they managed to get everyone but Tara strong to go to the con but once the con started there was a "ok now what?" kind of vibe and the VAs never came back again also it was in a weird part of the city and only 300 people went or something


----------



## AriasWolfheart (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks for the help! I'm starting to get ideas. Now the only problem is getting it out there. Working on it, though.


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Sep 7, 2017)

Try making a facebook group for furs in your area, and also advertise that on FA or twitter or whatever. Facebook groups are probably the best way to find people, and it'll show you if theres any interest!

I mean I dunno Im rubbish at this stuff, but thats how I found my closest furmeet.


----------



## AriasWolfheart (Sep 7, 2017)

MissLizzyLizard said:


> Try making a facebook group for furs in your area, and also advertise that on FA or twitter or whatever. Facebook groups are probably the best way to find people, and it'll show you if theres any interest!
> 
> I mean I dunno Im rubbish at this stuff, but thats how I found my closest furmeet.



I made a page for it a while ago. It's just getting its existence known that's the problem.
There are furmeets around here that I want to go to where I might be able to get some attention to it there, but it's a long drive... and I'm not the one that drives...


----------

